# Private shuttle from Mexico City to SMA



## Rob104 (Jun 5, 2014)

Does anyone have a recommendation of a SMA based private car service to drive us from Mexico City to SMA? I am looking for reliability and some idea of the price. We will likely need a large van for luggage ect. Thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"Rafa Tours 

Welcome to San Miguel de Allende! 

We will be happy to transport from any airport to your destination, or offer a tour of the real Mexico.



International Airport of Mexico City 
Automobile USD $ 180.00 
(3 passengers) 
Suburban USD $ 220.00 
(7 passengers) 
or its equivalent in pesos "

Tours y Servicios de Transportes en San Miguel de Allende, M?xico


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I haven't used a private car service to get from Mexico City to San Miguel de Allende, having always made the trips in the vehicles of friends or by bus. In addition to checking with the source provided in #1, above ... check also with Viajes San Miguel, which provides similar service and which is considered a very reliable company. Some price comparison might help to narrow the choices. 

Viajes San Miguel
Transportation to/from Benito Juarez International Airport in Mexico City

When are you making this trip? I'll be in San Miguel starting next week, for the _La Alborada_, as well as to visit with friends and to make some side trips from there (i.e., Cañada de la Virgen, Atotonilco) .


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

In my way of thinking if Rafa only charges $220 US for a large Suburban full of people and stuff that is cheap as it is a long drive and could be even longer when in heavy traffic. I guess it depends on if they are reliable or not.


----------



## Rob104 (Jun 5, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> In my way of thinking if Rafa only charges $220 US for a large Suburban full of people and stuff that is cheap as it is a long drive and could be even longer when in heavy traffic. I guess it depends on if they are reliable or not.


Your right, 220 seems reasonable. Is this your company or have you used them in the past?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think 220 USD does not even cover the gas and toll that a big rig like a Suburban uses, be careful with that


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Oh, I think US$220 would cover all costs. Let's be real about that. But we have to remember that the vehicle likely has to 'dead head' it from SMA to the airport in Mexico City and then transport the passengers back to SMA. Whether the cost suggested is fair or not ... only the passenger can determine.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> Oh, I think US$220 would cover all costs. Let's be real about that. But we have to remember that the vehicle likely has to 'dead head' it from SMA to the airport in Mexico City and then transport the passengers back to SMA. Whether the cost suggested is fair or not ... only the passenger can determine.


Just for the fun of it
550 km roundtrip from sma to mexico city airport, divided by 7 km/l gas mileage for a suburban, times 13 pesos per liter of gas, this is, if they use magna sin, the cheapest, plus y toll fees of 70 pesos each, it comes to 2,322 pesos

Who would charge 2,860 pesos for that trip? wit a profit of 538 pesos? and this is, if you do not stop to get a coke and something to eat

I would be careful with hiring that service, but that's just me


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

There is also BajioGo Shuttle which seems to receive mostly positive recommendations.


----------

